# Abit AB9 Pro MB and E8XXX series cpu BIOS :)



## Cybrnook2002 (Jan 25, 2008)

Hey guys. Im running the Abit ab9pro motherboard with the P965 chipset. I am really interested in getting the new Wolfdale core Intel Core 2 Duo E8400. I feel bad about it, cause I have been running Intel chips for a while now and would love to support AMD while in times of there struggle. But, for the price this chip packs alot of punch. WHATEVER, I have contacted ABIT and they gave a Beta bios for the board which supports E8XXX series cpus. It's a build of there latest version 23 bios, so enjoy. BTW as always, Im not responsable for you frying your board if you do not understand how to flash your bios. Attached is the bios, and I also included Abit's guide to bios flashing....

http://www.abit-usa.com/downloads/bioshelp.php



Also, if you think you are having trouble with the name of the bios, rename it ".bin" and make sure you type the name in correctly when in the a: prompt


----------



## paulo7 (Jan 26, 2008)

Hey dude sounds good any luck in trying it out yet? Also Ive been having some problems oc a 6300 on this board any help would be appreciated


Thx 

Paul


----------



## Cybrnook2002 (Jan 26, 2008)

Yeah, I have already flashed no problem. WOO HOOO, But I dont have my  E8400 Yet. But as for stability for the bios, its fine and im sure its going to be be fine with the new chips.

For your overclock, I need a little info from you buddy.

What is your processor at now MHZ?

What is the processor voltage?

What kind of memory speed and timings and voltage, brand and memory modules would help to if you know that?

And, have you used a memory divider yet?

And go a little more in-depth about your overclock to, what happening with it, what kind of troubles are you having?


----------



## paulo7 (Jan 27, 2008)

Thanks for the response, looking good then! Guessing u cant rele be too sure until u test it though? Did u flash it from within windows?

I havent had any problems as such just need some guidance as to what I can realistically achieve and whether it would be worthwhile doing as might just get the wolfdale soon but Id love to experiment safely ocing.

Is it worth using the on the fly oc in ocguru? in windows? as it seems be a bit easier then messing with bios but then again I dont know how much ability there is to change stuff here

What cooling are you using? Ive jus got stock atm so doubt ill get too high a fsb on that

how important is it to change mem timings? as that gets me confused a bit

also ive heard some ppl have problems with our boards have u had/found the same?

Ive got stock cooling and pcz 6400 (800) memory 2 gig (4*512) 
 2 * 512MB AeneonMajor, DDR2 PC2-6400 (800), 240 Pins, Non-ECC Unbuffered, CAS 5-5-5-12 

(2x512MB) Corsair TwinX XMS2, DDR2 PC2-6400 (800), 240 Pins, Non-ECC Unbuffered, CAS 5-5-5-12 Not sure about CAS on this one might be 4-4-4-12


----------



## Cybrnook2002 (Jan 27, 2008)

paulo7 said:


> Thanks for the response, looking good then! Guessing u cant rele be too sure until u test it though? Did u flash it from within windows?
> 
> I havent had any problems as such just need some guidance as to what I can realistically achieve and whether it would be worthwhile doing as might just get the wolfdale soon but Id love to experiment safely ocing.
> 
> ...





Thanks for the response, looking good then! Guessing u cant rele be too sure until u test it though? Did u flash it from within windows?
A: I always flash through booting into DOS with a boot disk, Its the safest way, I have never flashed through windows, I don't trust it.

I havent had any problems as such just need some guidance as to what I can realistically achieve and whether it would be worthwhile doing as might just get the wolfdale soon but Id love to experiment safely ocing.

Is it worth using the on the fly oc in ocguru? in windows? as it seems be a bit easier then messing with bios but then again I dont know how much ability there is to change stuff here?
A: Again, its always the best to use the BIOS for your overclock, it is a true overclock. However, it is possible to use overclocking on the fly to find your max OC potential, or the "sweet spot". Once found, use the same timings in the bios.

What cooling are you using? Ive jus got stock atm so doubt ill get too high a fsb on that?
I have the Arctic Freezer 7 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835186134

$22 from newegg. I Idle at 29, and full load 59, thats after 6 hours of orthos stress test.
My FSB is set at 280 (Stock 200).

how important is it to change mem timings? as that gets me confused a bit
MEM timings are a funny thing. They are great for faster response, BUT for overclocking lower timings are nice because when you start to overclock you stress the ram at higher frequencies. As you raise the front side bus, you not only raise the frequency of the processor, but the ram is raised in sequence with it. Soo, with the timings, the higher the frequency the harder the ram is working so it becomes crucial that you "loosen" the timings to reduce heat and increase stability after you reach a certain OC and the ram becomes unstable. 

also ive heard some ppl have problems with our boards have u had/found the same?
I have had no problems what so ever. I did alot of research on our board before I got it, and the main problem people were crying about , is ram compatibility. Our boards come out of the box with a very predated BIOS, so its almost REQUIRED to flash your bios to the latest as soo as you get it powered on. Thus, fixing any issues that people are complaining about.

Ive got stock cooling and pcz 6400 (800) memory 2 gig (4*512)
2 * 512MB AeneonMajor, DDR2 PC2-6400 (800), 240 Pins, Non-ECC Unbuffered, CAS 5-5-5-12

(2x512MB) Corsair TwinX XMS2, DDR2 PC2-6400 (800), 240 Pins, Non-ECC Unbuffered, CAS 5-5-5-12 Not sure about CAS on this one might be 4-4-4-12
paulo7 is online now Report Post   	Thanks

Well, this is is something that is going to hold you back potentially. As all ram OC's different, same as the processor.  It is never a good idea to run two different brands as this will highly limit your OC. Just the same as running 4 gigs instead of two. The best setup for OC, is 2 x 1GB sticks that come in a pair. I bought two stick of SUPERTALENT form newegg, also very cheap and I have mine running at 933 MHZ from 800MHZ. Stable all day. Also, with this ram, I was able to keep the stock settings of 4-4-3-8 2T at that speed  . 

my setup Im running in the bios
CPU FSB 280 x 10 which equals 2.8 GHZ (Stock 2.0 GHZ)
N / B strap is set to DDR2800
Divider is set at 3/5 DDR 667, this brought the memory to 933MHZ while the processor is at 2.8 GHZ. This is very important because if you run a 1/1 ratio. When you OC your FSB, it will bring your ram WAY out of speck, causing a NON boot, then you would have to clear the cmos and start again.

CPU is at 1.31v(stock 1.29 - 1.35)
Ram 2.2 v (stock recommendations)

And remember, don't be set on going into the bios and setting your timings once and saying sweet , its done. I rebooted a good 20 times before I found where I wanted to be. Start small, boot into windows, and run http://sp2004.fre3.com/beta/orthos_exe_20060420.cab     I like this because it stresses both cores automatically for our dual core processors.  Run for a few hours to test stability. If its fine, no errors or locking up, then go back into the bios and bump it up somemore. Repeat this, unitl you start having stability issues, then maybe try a new memory divider bringing the frequency down. Or just back down to the last stable setting and keep it there.


----------



## paulo7 (Jan 27, 2008)

Yeah thought the ram might be a problem, the corsair is lower latency (4-4-4) so I could just remove the cheap stuff?

atm in CPU Z it says that the corsair ram SPD in slots 2 and 4 is running at 270 MHz whereas the other ram in one and three is running at 400MHz is this right? or do i need to configure it to get the best speed?

Also im only using bios version 15 atm so I might need to upgrade this but this would be inevitable if I get the wolfdale

What do u think leave it all alone and see how u guys find the wolfdale compatibility with this board and if successful just get that or just have some fun tweaking lol

What does the rated FSB mean in CPU Z?
Atm my FSB is 293 * 7 = 2051 with uGuru on turbo


----------



## Cybrnook2002 (Jan 27, 2008)

paulo7 said:


> Yeah thought the ram might be a problem, the corsair is lower latency (4-4-4) so I could just remove the cheap stuff?
> 
> atm in CPU Z it says that the corsair ram SPD in slots 2 and 4 is running at 270 MHz whereas the other ram in one and three is running at 400MHz is this right? or do i need to configure it to get the best speed?
> 
> ...





Yeah , to start I would remove the cheaper stuff, and start your OC with just the corsair. Make sure you put it in slot 1 and 3 for the motherboard so its in dual channel. so it will go
corsair - X - corsair - X  

For the bios, before you start anything, I would flash the bios. The beta bios should be fine for you as it s a build off of the latest bios they have available, bios 23. BUt, if your nervous, you could always just go to the abit link I provided at the top and follow that guide.

the memory should be running at 400MHZ?!?!?! weird that its coming up at 270, that is prob the cheap stuff....

I would flash the bios and tweak. You should be able to get some impressive numbers out of your chip. It can be good for overclocking.

Also, for the explanation, you asked Atm my FSB is 293 * 7 = 2051 with uGuru on turbo.

thats saying your processor has a multiplier of 7, multiplied by 293 per multiplier giving you a grand speed of 2051 MHZ which is about 2 GHZ.


----------



## paulo7 (Jan 28, 2008)

Nah its definitely not the corsair stuff bit weird maybe its on the wrong timings? Cpuz reports it as 4-4-4 whereas on the stock it states 5-5-5 so maybe I need to play around in the bios as should def be 400 not 270

When do u think u will be purchasing the wolfdale?


----------



## Cybrnook2002 (Jan 28, 2008)

paulo7 said:


> Nah its definitely not the corsair stuff bit weird maybe its on the wrong timings? Cpuz reports it as 4-4-4 whereas on the stock it states 5-5-5 so maybe I need to play around in the bios as should def be 400 not 270
> 
> When do u think u will be purchasing the wolfdale?



well, the timings will have nothing to do with the frequency that the memory is running at. Thats for sure, even if its at 4-4-4 its still going to be 270. but, if your going to OC, I would def pull those sticks out. Are you sure those stick are DDR 2 800 and not DDR2 533 pc 4200. becasue that sounds more like it... 270 x 2 for DDR2 is 540MHZ which is ddr2 533 pc 4200 and not 800. CHK CHK  

I will be getting the chip soon. But its a little bit of a pain for me as im from america, but am living in europe at the moment. So im playing the whole buy in the u.s. and ship it over some how game. 
:shadedshu


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Jan 28, 2008)

i have this board. thanks.


----------



## Cybrnook2002 (Jan 28, 2008)

[I.R.A]_FBi said:


> i have this board. thanks.



No prob, just hit the thanks button   Also, this is a first version Beta for the wolfdale. I am working with Abit tech support to get updates and inquiring on continued support for this Bios as the wolfadle is new and so is this revision.


----------



## paulo7 (Feb 24, 2008)

Any update?


----------



## Fossil (Mar 9, 2008)

*Wolfdale*

Hi
I flashed an AB9 Pro with the linked Beta Bios and then loaded up a Xeon 3110 (Same chip as the E8400) and all seems to be working fine as far as load tests outside of windows go....I haven't had any time to put it in a case and load an OS but testing sofware did not detect any problems even when overclocked to 3.9Ghz. (I had to stop there because the ram is 800Mhz stuff) 
Without the Beta, the board will not post!!!!
I will post again when I have the chance to play with it


----------



## treetog (Mar 21, 2008)

Wolfdale with Abit AB9


----------



## Fossil (Mar 22, 2008)

Kinda seems to be under clocked to 2Ghz from a stock of 2.66Ghz, the multiplier should be at 8 instead of 6.  (Hope that i am not missing something here)


----------



## JrRacinFan (Mar 22, 2008)

Yup, looks like Speedstep is turned on, Fossil.


----------



## Fossil (Mar 22, 2008)

Well we would not want anything from Intel to run faster than the factory would want us to would we


----------



## JrRacinFan (Mar 22, 2008)

LMAO! Guess not.


----------



## mex11 (Mar 24, 2008)

*??*

I have Abit AB9 Pro motherboard and I want to by E8400 so can it work or not . Has someone tried this yet and has some results?


----------



## treetog (Mar 28, 2008)

Yes, working for me with E8200
See the argument in this pictures
Abit AB9 and Abit AB9 pro working with Wolfdale procesor only with beta bios v2.3
Sory my bad english


----------



## mex11 (Mar 28, 2008)

*Re: thanks for reply*

I see the image but i dont understand why is your multiplier x6 , its suppose to be x8. Can you change that or it cannot be changed , because i dont want to by a processor that cannot work on his default values.


----------



## treetog (Mar 28, 2008)

It's running a 6x multiplier, indicating that C1E is working to save power!
You see?


----------



## mex11 (Mar 28, 2008)

*Re:*

I can see that but i dont need that power saving feature , so can this be turned off in bios so i can run it in full power


----------



## treetog (Mar 28, 2008)

See! Working in 8x only streesed






Please read the notification about C2D8***

In bios they will apear to running 8x multiplier.


----------



## mex11 (Mar 28, 2008)

*re*

Sorry about my english but can you explain me what does this word streesed means because I dont understand it.I only want to know that can this processor work stabily on his default values or i have to turn on this saving power option


----------



## paulo7 (Mar 31, 2008)

Are u using beta bios cybernook listed appears using 15 not 23 revision?

Sure could look up definition stressed in a sec


----------



## mex11 (Apr 30, 2008)

*Working*

I bought e8400 proc. and its workin perfectly on ab9 pro with betabios cyberhook posted ,many thanks cyberhook


----------



## randomizer (May 11, 2008)

Does this BIOS also have half multipliers? I wonder if it has E7x00 microcode as well. I'd rather just upgrade my CPU than mobo too


----------



## mfkartoz (May 14, 2008)

Any chance that this bios will support a QX9650?


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (May 14, 2008)

mfkartoz said:


> Any chance that this bios will support a QX9650?


PM the OP


----------



## randomizer (May 15, 2008)

Abit contacted me about my question regarding compatibility with the E7x00 chips, and they sent me the exact same BIOS, so this BIOS must allow half multipliers. Can anyone confirm that (prefereably with an E7200 )?


----------



## Cybrnook2002 (May 19, 2008)

The Bios is confirmed for the "E" series wolfdales. I can not confirm for the QX line. Sorry, you could always try. but no guarantees. However, the "E" 7xxx series should be ok! But works fine for sure for the 8 series.


----------



## randomizer (May 20, 2008)

But you said it doesn't have half multipliers and the E7200 uses a 9.5x multi. *confused*


----------



## Cybrnook2002 (May 21, 2008)

Randomizer, im still running my E4400 on this BIOS, so I have yet to test the half multipliers. Im over seas at the moment, and im not paying euros for a E8400   waiting to go state side to get it. So, as I said, you can try it, but I cannot guarantee. The E7200 was not launched when i got this BIOS, so i dont know. Sorry bro, But it works fine for the E 8XXX as posted in the title 

And, if ABIT sent you the same copy, then, im sure they know more about it then I do


----------



## randomizer (May 25, 2008)

Ah I misunderstood you. Well it looks like I might have to dive in and see what happens. If it doesn't work, a P35-DS3L will appear on my "To Buy" list.


----------



## levster (May 27, 2008)

This may be a rather naive question... but if there are no CPUs other than the e8300 how can the BIOS be flashed? 

Can I plug in this CPU and attempt to flash with it?

Thanks!


----------



## Cybrnook2002 (May 27, 2008)

Well, your in a bind if that is your situation. Most of us already have chips in our Abit boards, so we flash with our old processors then shut down, swap for the new one and boot back up.


----------



## levster (May 28, 2008)

Cybrnook2002 said:


> Well, your in a bind if that is your situation. Most of us already have chips in our Abit boards, so we flash with our old processors then shut down, swap for the new one and boot back up.



Any idea as to what may happen if I plug in an e**** CPU before flashing the BIOS? Will the PC simply not boot or will the difference in voltage fry the CPU?


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 28, 2008)

Difference in voltage? Definitely not. It will probably be recognized as something else or run at a different rated speed (underclocked"??").

What's your locale levster?


----------



## Cybrnook2002 (May 28, 2008)

levster said:


> Any idea as to what may happen if I plug in an e**** CPU before flashing the BIOS? Will the PC simply not boot or will the difference in voltage fry the CPU?



it should not post. Chances are you get a blank screen. But its not going to hurt anything. Perhaps your lucky, and like what is already is said. It might be recognized as some oddball processor.


----------



## levster (May 28, 2008)

I am just wondering if I should parasitize my Q6600 out of another PC or wing it and try to update the BIOS with the new proc. 

By the way, I have not as yet purchased an e8***. Looking for a good deal.


----------



## Cybrnook2002 (May 28, 2008)

levster said:


> I am just wondering if I should parasitize my Q6600 out of another PC or wing it and try to update the BIOS with the new proc.
> 
> By the way, I have not as yet purchased an e8***. Looking for a good deal.



So, you have the motherboard but no processor for it? The Q6600 will also run in this board. Well, if your waiting for a good deal. Cheack out the past articles on teh TPU home page. Intel is going to be lowering the prices on these soon.


----------



## levster (May 28, 2008)

Cybrnook2002 said:


> So, you have the motherboard but no processor for it? The Q6600 will also run in this board. Well, if your waiting for a good deal. Cheack out the past articles on teh TPU home page. Intel is going to be lowering the prices on these soon.



I have several PCs and two of them are running Q6600. This PC that I am putting together will be a server, running unRAID system. 

I saw the Intel price cuts and that is why I am on the fence for the time being... I don't really need a fast quad CPU but it would be nice to sip rather than devour power with these 45 procs.


----------



## Cybrnook2002 (May 28, 2008)

levster said:


> I have several PCs and two of them are running Q6600. This PC that I am putting together will be a server, running unRAID system.
> 
> I saw the Intel price cuts and that is why I am on the fence for the time being... I don't really need a fast quad CPU but it would be nice to sip rather than devour power with these 45 procs.



Check the for sale forum in here. I know there are people selling the E8400's in there. trading too. BUT, intel is also switching to the G0 stepping on these soon. So, that has everybody in a frenzy becaseu we want to know if the temp bug is fixed and if the OC can go higher. However. Most people have these sitting at about 4.0 Ghz which is already overkill.


----------



## sgators (Jun 5, 2008)

Thanks a million Cybrnook for posting information on this beta.  I was stuck until I found it.

I've got this beta (23) working with a wolfdale E7200. The biggest problem so far is that it will only boot consistently from a no power state. It usually hangs just before the windows welcome screen on a restart and this frequently clears the cmos. I think this is exascerbated by my corsair xms2 2x1GB memory though because it works better with some old DDR2 667.

Anyone have an update on an official release?


----------



## Hayder_Master (Jun 5, 2008)

i have abit nf-m2s what about update


----------



## Cybrnook2002 (Jun 5, 2008)

hayder.master said:


> i have abit nf-m2s what about update



Sorry Hayder. This thread is really only useful for people with the Abit AB9 Pro motherboard. Which is first, an intel chipset (You run AMD) and second, only for Wolfdale cores? Im not sure what your asking?


----------



## Cybrnook2002 (Jun 5, 2008)

sgators said:


> Thanks a million Cybrnook for posting information on this beta.  I was stuck until I found it.
> 
> I've got this beta (23) working with a wolfdale E7200. The biggest problem so far is that it will only boot consistently from a no power state. It usually hangs just before the windows welcome screen on a restart and this frequently clears the cmos. I think this is exascerbated by my corsair xms2 2x1GB memory though because it works better with some old DDR2 667.
> 
> Anyone have an update on an official release?



No official Bios yet. I believe they are marking this beta as the official. As they are moving forward with intels new chipsets, im sure they have cut R&D for the P965 chipset. 

How high is you OC right now? Usually a pc posting then restarting right before the windows load is dut to a bad oc. Maybe to littel Vcore? Too high OC? If you read above, this BIOS is not guaranteed by me to work on E7200's as they were not released when this BIOS was released. So, im not sure its %100 stable. Is your bios detecting your Chip right? Are your voltages, multipliers, etc right? Check your memory timings and frequency also.


----------



## mfkartoz (Jun 5, 2008)

Cybrnook2002 said:


> The Bios is confirmed for the "E" series wolfdales. I can not confirm for the QX line. Sorry, you could always try. but no guarantees. However, the "E" 7xxx series should be ok! But works fine for sure for the 8 series.



I did try out the QX9650 on AB9 Pro with the beta 23 bios and it didn't work.  I was able to get the bios setup screen to come up one time only.  After that, it would still do a few post codes but then shut off automatically after about a second.  I don't remember everything that I saw in bios setup, but what I think that I remember is that it had the FSB running at 333 which resulted in a bit higher than desirable memory speed for my specific memory without raising the DRAM voltage as my memory needs.  I think that is where the instability came from.  I _think_ that if I put my old processor back in, made all of the exact right settings, and then put the QX9650 back in, it might actually work.  Either that or get some sticks of DDR2-1066 so that they won't fail at the higher memory speed.

Bottom line is too much trouble for me at this point.  Anyhow, with a different board that "supports" the QX9650, I'm in great shape now.


----------



## sgators (Jun 5, 2008)

Cybrnook2002 said:


> No official Bios yet. I believe they are marking this beta as the official. As they are moving forward with intels new chipsets, im sure they have cut R&D for the P965 chipset.
> 
> How high is you OC right now? Usually a pc posting then restarting right before the windows load is dut to a bad oc. Maybe to littel Vcore? Too high OC? If you read above, this BIOS is not guaranteed by me to work on E7200's as they were not released when this BIOS was released. So, im not sure its %100 stable. Is your bios detecting your Chip right? Are your voltages, multipliers, etc right? Check your memory timings and frequency also.



No OC.  fsb = 266, mult = 9, effective cpu = 2.394GHz, Vcore = 1.1625V

Bios detects the CPU correctly with the beta23 bios. All voltages set as default except DDR2 which I changed to 1.90V per spec for the corsair I have.  Memory timings set to 5-5-5-12 per corsair spec.  Don't know about memory frequency (?).

In general it has been very stable (had it up for about a week) as long as I use power down instead of a restart.  Although I have restarted it a couple of times recently and everything was ok.


----------



## paulo7 (Jun 5, 2008)

quite a low voltage to cpu, pretty sure no way of getting up to the 9.5 mult to my knowledge, are you interested in oc as sure we could give you advice on that if your interested in doing so? 333 is usually quite an easy oc to achieve without any stability issues and a noticeable performance increase!

Doubt the qx9650 will work whatever settings you use in the bios if its not designed for it 
: -(

Hope thats not the case cyber we should all petition abit not to forget about our amazing board!


----------



## randomizer (Jun 9, 2008)

I say email abit about the E7200 problem and get them to send you another BIOS that is _different_ to the one posted here. It might work, you never know


----------



## sgators (Jun 9, 2008)

I have increased the cpu voltage to 1.2 and it seems more stable.  Since then I've had the boot problem maybe 1 out of 4 restarts.  Will increasing the cpu voltage have this type of stabilizing effect?

Thanks Paulo, if I can get it stable at 266 I might try for 333.

Yeah, I may email abit soon.  Can't hurt to just ask!


----------



## paulo7 (Jun 9, 2008)

Well increasing the voltage can definitely help with stability when oc, tbh I think your situation might be unique due to the bios compatibility but can’t say for sure.

Any instability I had in relation to not enough voltage the system would hang on the loading up windows screen which is similar to your situation however not dependant on power state and didnt clear cmos etc so slightly different.

I would definitely email abit as hopefully it wouldn’t take much to get the bios accustomed to this chip!


----------



## Cybrnook2002 (Jun 9, 2008)

sure increasing the voltage will help with stability. Thats usually the case when it comes to voltage. If you OC your chip higher without increasing the voltage, sometimes it will work because its still within the tolerance. But , it its out of range (Voltage - speed ratio) Then when you post, the the pc will go through the cycles, then when it comes to the windows boot screen, you will usually get some funny error like ntldr not found or something like that. Or , it will just reboot. I have my old E4400 which is rated at about 1.19 -1.35 volts running from stock 2.0GHZ to 2.7GHZ and I am stable at stock 1.19 volts. BUT, if I increase to 2.8 -3.0 GHZ then I need to increase drastically to something 1.35-1.365. However, I hit FSB wall at 3.0 GHZ.


----------



## paulo7 (Jun 9, 2008)

So you hit a fsb wall at 300 cyber? What instability issues did u have freezing in windows etc? So want to get this chip over 3ghz dont think its gonna happen though : -(


----------



## Cybrnook2002 (Jun 9, 2008)

Yeah, I dont think im gettin over 3.0. I have tried just about everything. 2 sticks of ram, 1 stick. I tried increasing CPU V-core, adjust NB strap and memory SPD. So, i tried with memory OC'd to about 933-955, worked fine, but processor would fail in orthos. Then I adjusted so memory was around 780-810 , but still , processor would fail. Adjusting NB and SB voltage, nada. I am sure its just the limit of my CPU. I have the newer M0 stepping verison of my chip. So, Im happy to get 3.0 out of it. Plus it more than I need it for. Untill i upgrade to the wolfdale.


----------



## sgators (Jun 9, 2008)

I incremented my cpu voltage to the next option (1.2 something) and so far I am not seeing any boot problems even with restart.  Thanks guys!  Keeping my fingers crossed!

Unfortunately I added a TV tuner card and it looks like I might have maxed my power supply as it won't boot with it unless I disconnect something else.  I have 4 fans in my case, so I disconnected one and then it boots up fine.  The power supply is 430W Thermaltake... didn't think I was nearing even 60-70% of this.  Oh well, I guess I'll try another one.


----------



## Cybrnook2002 (Jun 10, 2008)

yeah, at 430 your probably bottoming that boy out! Run at least a 600 watt, also there are a bunch of power supplies out now that are eco friendly, so they have 80-85% effeciency.


----------



## paulo7 (Jun 10, 2008)

Good Good now you can start ramming up the fsb ; -) 

I have one quick q cyber regarding the power efficiency I turned off speedstepping when I started oc as advised but when I tried to re-enable after stable oc not doing it in cpu z

Do I need to return volt etc to automatic? as re - enabled only the options in advanced cpu in the bios (think thats what its called)

As I do leave my pc on quite a lot so prob best if i do re-enable it!

Thx


----------



## randomizer (Jun 13, 2008)

Speedstep often won't work right if you don't use the default multiplier, so if you changed that then you know the problem. Try enabling C1E also. I find C1E quite strange, because most people say it reduces stability when overclocking, but I found it increased stability. I was able to go up another 10-20MHz on my FSB with C1E enabled.


----------



## paulo7 (Aug 23, 2008)

Hey guys thought breathe some life back into this do u think the E5200 will work ok on the beta bios? As its nearly out! Looks good!


----------



## paulo7 (Aug 25, 2008)

Anyone?


----------



## infernocs (Oct 6, 2008)

I'm about to slap an E8500 into my non-pro AB9 
Can't see why someone would buy a E5200.....  Is'nt that a cheap piece of crap cpu?


----------



## Cybrnook2002 (Oct 6, 2008)

infernocs said:


> I'm about to slap an E8500 into my non-pro AB9
> Can't see why someone would buy a E5200.....  Is'nt that a cheap piece of crap cpu?



fo SHEEEEEZY


----------



## Puncroc (Oct 16, 2008)

*Not working...*

Tried using this beta to get my E8400 working in an AB9 Pro... no luck.  Having strange BIOS issues (after putting a Pentium D 805 in) now too... attempted to change some BIOS settings, then save and exit, and system hung on "Save changes and exit (y/n)?" popup.  Flashing back to 22 (and stuck with my Pentium D) for now... any suggestions?


----------



## paulo7 (Oct 16, 2008)

Did u have it working before u tried the beta bios? Working fine for me 

How are u flashing? Best way is always with a floppy


----------



## paulo7 (Oct 16, 2008)

@ infernocs the e5200 is ace for this board as some of them are bit fsb ltd the higher mult gets round it


----------



## Puncroc (Oct 16, 2008)

System was running fine with a Pentium D 805 (overclocked to 3.3, I might add...).  No floppy attached, so flashing from USB jumpdrive.  No matter what BIOS version, any time the E8400 is in the board it hangs on "8.7."... check cpu core voltage.  Numerous attempts to clear cmos have done nothing.  BIOS set to automatically detect CPU power requirements.  I'm to the point where I think this system may sit on the shelf until Abit releases an official BIOS version, unless someone here can work some magic for me!!!


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Oct 16, 2008)

link ketx


----------



## Puncroc (Oct 20, 2008)

Anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## rajamuffin (Mar 20, 2009)

Has anyone running an e5200 on an ab9 had problems monitoring cpu temp? My temperatures seem far too high, idling at about 50 degrees. Are there any problems with temp monitoring and the beta bios 23?


----------



## jrlimas (Apr 3, 2009)

*Q9650*

Will it be that Q9650 works since his/her multiplier is fixed 9? Would it like that if anybody could make a test please I am thinking about buying an and do I also know that it was already made a test with QX9650 but is he EXTREME and no normal Q9650 anybody can help myself please?


----------



## msanimus (Apr 9, 2009)

Would anyone please mind attaching the lastest Awdflash, or a valid link to the lastest flashing utility (Please NO Windows, DOS only) of AB9 Pro? As all the sites I have found (via Google) appear to link to all of Abit's now deceased dl sites. I can not flash from floppy disk without this, so I would gladly appreciate any assistance very much. Thank you.


----------



## zelko.d (Oct 20, 2009)

Hi,
I by couple new Abit AB9pro and AB9,boards and so far fsb wall is only 300MHz for small E2140 [2400MHz]-rock stable! I put some 2x2Gb Kingston Hyper X 1066,but nothing over that 300MHz. Boot up,then restart...On pro version is bios 23.
Any sugestion?


----------



## Obannon (Dec 25, 2009)

Hi All,

Merry Christmas. 
I tried to run the new E6500 on my ABIT AB9. No luck. Got error code 8.7. (check Core volatge). Thought it must have same architecture as my old E6300.
I tried already the posted bios version 23.
Does someone has a solution for me?


----------



## zelko.d (Jan 3, 2010)

*re:*

I think that is too much new cpu for that board and bios.
A few days before New Year,a make new comp with new E6300,but I forget to try that cpu on AB9 [I have a new one in the box,with 23 bios inside].
My comp have [for now] AB9pro and E6750. Work perfect stable,with Cooler Mater Hyper UC and because of that,it s very complicated to try different cpu-s.
I will try that new series,in this months and put that in this forum.


----------



## Obannon (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi Folks,

the E6500 does not work with the AB9 MB. Even with the BIOS version which was posted here.


----------



## Cybrnook (Mar 12, 2010)

Sorry bud, I don't have anything off hand. but then again I have not owned this board in over a year and a half.


----------



## Dashel (Jun 12, 2010)

Just to update, the beta BIOS update 23 did get the E6500 working on my Abit AB9 Pro.  I was nervous for a minute there.  Was getting the C1 error at POST with 22 and prior.


----------

